# Braided fuel line, does it leak?



## 72GTORed (Jun 18, 2009)

I want to put braided fuel line, from the fuel pump to the carb, and a guy who's working on my car won't do it, says it will leak. Any others out there have problems, or hear of problems with braided fuel line leaking?


----------



## 72GTORed (Jun 18, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What kind of braided line? The kind that just slips over your hose? The kind with the A&N fittings?


----------



## 72GTORed (Jun 18, 2009)

The braided line I purchased is just rubber line with the braided exterior. A&N fittings? That's the blue or red connections? Yes.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Personally I would go with metal over rubber. The rubber one may not leak now but may in the future.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It will only leak if improperly installed or defective. Braied line is often used in high pressure liquid applications. AN fittings are primarily used in aircraft. Why does he say it will leak?????


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

luv hearing about having a sipsh1t working on your car- braided steel fuel lines are great- eventually they can deteriorate and leak just like regular fuel line- ask him if you can run teflon braided lines and if he says they will leak get a new mechanic


----------



## 72GTORed (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The guy working on my car is a friend/neighbor, who's built cars from the ground up, who's had old cars all the time, and he says he really doesn't like those type of fuel lines, he's heard they leak (from his circle of friends), and he wouldn't want me to have a fire, that's why he's hesitant to do it, but I just can't see why they would sell the lines if there was a problem with them, and I see a ton of engines with them, they look great too. (my main reason for wanting them). BUT, I just wanted to see if they in fact do leak, but sounds like it's how they are installed, and if he isn't used to installing them, I'll pass for now, and maybe put them on at a later date, and have a repair shop do it, for some $$$ I'm sure, but just the same, it CAN be done, sounds like.

But if anyone has had them leak, I still would like to hear what the cautions are.


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

i plan on redoing every line possible in braided steel/AN fittings.


----------

